# Suche opt. Einstiegspunkt vom Burgenweg ab Eberstadt?



## radon-biker-qlt (27. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

wir wollen am nächsten So. den Burgenweg von DA-Eberstadt bis Weinheim abkurbeln
Wir fahren mit dem Zug bis Eberstadt.
Jetzt würden wir gerne wissen, wo es am optimalsten ist auszusteigen
Direkt HBF-Eberstadt oder davor?

Damit wir nicht zuviel zwischen den Autos sind

Danke Euch


----------



## scylla (27. April 2011)

Wenn ihr mit dem Zug kommt macht es keinen Sinn, vor Eberstadt auszusteigen. Sonst müsst ihr ja erst mal Richtung Norden kurbeln und dann wieder zurück, oder ihr verpasst eben das erste Stück. 

Ab Bahnhof Eberstadt einfach der Modau lang fahren (Radweg), kurz durchs Zentrum (Ringstraße und Palisadenstraße) und dann in den Wald auf die Malcher Schneise abbiegen. Da kommt ihr dann fast genau auf die Asphaltstraße zur Burg Frankenstein raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (27. April 2011)

Hi,

gibt es einen alternativ Weg zur Burg Frankenstein?
Es soll so wenig wie möglich Asphalt dabei sein.
Ist der Weg vom Bahnhof weg auch für externe zu finden oder müssen wir uns genau nach deiner Beschreibung halten?

Danke


----------



## gon (27. April 2011)

Immer Richtung Friedhof durchschlagen, idealerweise an der Modau lang wie von scylla beschrieben. Von da geht es ohne Asphalt bis zur Burg/Burgenweg.

gon


----------



## codit (27. April 2011)

Schlechte Terminwahl!
Am 1. Mai finden von Zwingenberg bis HP die Weinlagenwanderung
statt. Speziell von Auerbach nach der Abfahrt vom Schloss bis
Bensheim Hahnmühle und dann nochmal in HP um die Starkenburg
teilt Ihr Euch den Weg mit Horden von (am Nachmittag teilweise
staerker alkoholisierten) Fussgängern.

Also entweder Termin verlegen oder die genannten Bereiche östlich
umfahren, gibt dort jede Menge spassige Alternativen.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (27. April 2011)

Hi codit,

danke für die wichtige Info
Dann werden wir das um eine Woche verschieben.

@ gon
Die Modau und der Friedhof liegen aber in versch. Richtungen
Welche Richtung ist nun die bessere

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## floggel (27. April 2011)

Ich denke das hier dürfte die schönste Variante sein, kleiner Uphill dabei im Nordosten. Der Mehrweg dürfte bei der Gesamtlänge auch vernachlässigbar sein .

Edit hier nochmal in vernünftiger Größe: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/6/2/7/7/0/_/large/weg.png


----------



## gon (27. April 2011)

Du sollst ja auch nicht ewig an der Modau lang fahren  Nur so lange bis du richtung Palisadenstr. abzweigen kannst. Egal wie, ist eh nur kurz durch Eberstadt bis du im Wald bist.

gon


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich für die ganzen Infos bedanken
Damit ist der Einstieg sicher

Danke schön!


----------



## raccoon78 (3. Mai 2011)

Falls es nicht schon zu spät ist und Ihr doch am Sonntag unterwegs wart, würde ich Euch empfehlen (wenn Ihr nicht gerade streng am blauen B festhalten wollt) das Stück zwischen Zwingenberg und Heppenheim etwas kreativer anzugehen. 

Der Burgenweg geht in dem Bereich für Biker recht langweilig teilweise durch die Stadt (in Bensheim) bzw. durch das Fürstenlager (in Auerbach). Während Ihr Euch so durch Ausflügler und Autos durchschlagen müsst lasst Ihr ein paar sehr schöne Trails links liegen (Melibokus Beispielsweise oder am Auerbacher Schloß). 

Irgendwo könnte ich sogar noch einen GPS Track der "Umleitung" rumfliegen haben, ich muss mal meine externe Platte durchsuchen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (4. Mai 2011)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Falls es nicht schon zu spät ist und Ihr doch am Sonntag unterwegs wart, würde ich Euch empfehlen (wenn Ihr nicht gerade streng am blauen B festhalten wollt) das Stück zwischen Zwingenberg und Heppenheim etwas kreativer anzugehen.
> 
> Der Burgenweg geht in dem Bereich für Biker recht langweilig teilweise durch die Stadt (in Bensheim) bzw. durch das Fürstenlager (in Auerbach). Während Ihr Euch so durch Ausflügler und Autos durchschlagen müsst lasst Ihr ein paar sehr schöne Trails links liegen (Melibokus Beispielsweise oder am Auerbacher Schloß).
> 
> ...




Hallo Martin,

danke für den Tipp
Die Trails am Meli kenne ich nur wenig
Ab Bensheim Richtung Heimat kenne ich mich wieder besser aus.

Natürlich hat du Recht, was den Burgenweg in Sachen langweiligkeit angeht.
Wir werden auch nicht überall abfahren und durch die Stadt kurbeln.
Kartenmat. habe ich.


Wir sind um jeden Trail dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeKaWe (21. Mai 2011)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Irgendwo könnte ich sogar noch einen GPS Track der "Umleitung" rumfliegen haben, ich muss mal meine externe Platte durchsuchen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Martin




Hi Martin.

An der Umleitung hätt' ich auch Interesse. Wollen auch mal den Burgenweg angehen, und Trails kann man nie genug in eine Tour einbauen.


Gruß,
Peter


----------

